# scofield



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Ice fished scofield today. the ice was about 4-5 inches thick. got there at 10 and fished until3. had two poles in and caught 50 fish all small. what a fun day fishing! There were many people fishing all over the lake and not just in the dam area.


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Always a good trip to be had down there numbers wise ! Did you happen to see any better tigers caught by others ?


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I fished it yesterday with two friends. We caught 11 fish, all under 14. Two rainbows, two tiger, and the rest were cuts.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

What was the ice like?


----------



## MACMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

We were there yesterday in the SE corner. Ice was solid 6", and 4" of soft slush/packed snow and 8" of snow on top. Got pretty wet after inside the tent for a while. Fishing was really good. We caught over 80 cuts in a group of four, 7 hours. No bows, no tigers- four cuts over 20".


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm headed up on Tuesday. I know I say it every year but I just hate the first trip out. I am over 300 pounds and, despite my knowing better, 4 to 6 inches scares the @$#* out of me.


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

MACMAN said:


> We were there yesterday in the SE corner. Ice was solid 6", and 4" of soft slush/packed snow and 8" of snow on top. Got pretty wet after inside the tent for a while. Fishing was really good. We caught over 80 cuts in a group of four, 7 hours. No bows, no tigers- four cuts over 20".


What were you guys using?


----------



## MACMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

Bsnow- anything tipped with a crawler hammered the cuts. I tried everything trying to get a bow for the tourney, and still caught cuts. Twinkie, the ice was fine- it was getting out and moving around that was brutal. I pack way too much stuff. It was better early.


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

The two Rainbows I caught hit a chartrues ratfinkee tipped with a wax worm. One of them came in at 13 3/4 inches the fifth place prize was 13 7/8! I was so close!


----------

